# Poison Dart Frog Calling



## atlfrog

Ok, so this is question is purely out of curiosity and I know this is going to sound quite an odd or stupid question to ask, but can Dart Frogs know the difference between calls from live frogs or crystal clear recordings when it comes to starting the breeding season? After a long period of non breeding (3-4months), I have began conditioning them to start, I was just curious to see what others had to say about it. In the wild it can obviously start others to call and start their breeding season, but that is natural rather than "synthetic". Just a thought, while I was refurnishing my frog tanks.  Any unclear, just ask.


----------



## melas

I can say that if you play a recording of a call for your particular species of frog it will most certainly perk their interest. My leucs will charge at the glass to try to get closer. They are still young yet but the response is instantaneous! I'm not totally sure about how that affects the start of a breeding cycle - very cool to watch either way!


----------



## atlfrog

Oh yeah this is how I start conditioning for my Leucs every time. It hardly ever fails.  I was just curious to see what the consensus has to say, as their are different species available on Dendroboard and also different techniques to breed frogs. I mean Leucs don't care regrdless, but a pumilio might act differently between a live male or recorded one. I just thought about it, while I was fixing some of the things in my frog tanks and I was just curious to know who thinks that PDF's can or can not recognize the difference in live or recordings, BUT I think I may get conflicting answers in regards to a yes or no, then the explanation to different breeding techniques. I was more interested to see if anyone actually tested something like this out on whatever species they had.  You know like a study or personal study of some sort. LOL


----------



## jpg

When I went to pick up my imitators we were talking about the male calling and the sound and he wipped out his labtop and played it . The male in his tank instantly started calling


----------



## atlfrog

hehe Now I wish I would do that. I think I have a dud, as a breeder, but that ok. He'll be my Display frog when people come to my house. BUT I find that awesome!


----------



## Malfurion

How loud can the call for leucomelas be? I tried mistign mhy tank then playing 3 calls 3 or 4 times each from youtube and it way really loud. i had the lid off the tank, and all the frogs did was come outside of their hiding spots and eat some fruitflies and retreat. :-( Huh. Anyhting else i can do to make them horny? I have a whip and some uhh........ Well you know the call isnt working.
-Paul


----------



## Adven2er

That's interesting. When I play a call recording, it seems to invoke a feeding response rather than a breeding response. My Leucs are only about 7-8 mos. old. Just an observation.


----------



## atlfrog

Malfurion said:


> How loud can the call for leucomelas be? I tried mistign mhy tank then playing 3 calls 3 or 4 times each from youtube and it way really loud. i had the lid off the tank, and all the frogs did was come outside of their hiding spots and eat some fruitflies and retreat. :-( Huh. Anyhting else i can do to make them horny? I have a whip and some uhh........ Well you know the call isnt working.
> -Paul


A Leuc call can be heard pretty clear in the next room. Mine are in my dining room and I can hear them in my bedroom down the hall, sometimes. But it depends, sometimes they aren't really loud but I still hear them in the next room. My Leucs respond to the call recording immediately (Male Calls, etc.), but to start breeding is another story is slightly different. Misting heavily, the recording and several other things come into play, and age of course. My recordings are about 39mins long with a 5-10 sec delay in between. You have to find what makes your frogs want to breed. That part is hard, sometimes leaving them alone is the best thing. I am not saying this to be mean, but If you are a beginner, I would worry more on keeping your healthy, and knowing exactly how to feed them, what supplements to keep them happy and much more. Keeping the frog in it's prime health will help in future breeding.


----------



## Malfurion

Yeah i heard that one a lot. I dont consider myself a beginner sortof....  ive had frogs before and i keep them fat on FF's and suppliments. Just thought id try it. For the experience... it seems like a fun thing to do.


----------



## atlfrog

Malfurion said:


> Yeah i heard that one a lot. I dont consider myself a beginner sortof....  ive had frogs before and i keep them fat on FF's and suppliments. Just thought id try it. For the experience... it seems like a fun thing to do.


I didn't mean anything by it. A lot of people try to start breeding animals without knowing the nutritional part of the frog first and end up stressing out the animal. The trick to breeding frogs is basically trial and error. Once you find out exactly what triggers the breeding process it usually works every time. Well in my case it does.

Adven2er: I have heard people conditioning frogs to respond to sound when its time to feed. I have never done this myself, but they use it so they can see their frogs feed and to bring them all out at the same time. Very interesting.


----------



## ray1taylor

when i play a recording to my leucs they all come out. sometimes they go around the viv like they are looking for the frog who is doing it. Once they statred calling a little while afterwords.


----------



## atlfrog

Yeah Leucs are known to do that, but it's cool ain't it!


----------

